# Live Coursing



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

The first video was shown to me by a friend and the others I found. Some really cool videos of lurchers (mostly Salukis) doing live coursing rather than lure coursing. Really gives one an appreciation of what these guys are truly capable of. 

[links removed]


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Outstanding! I've never seen live game coursing before; those dogs can MOVE!!  \\/

Thanks for sharing.



Andy.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

My whippets have Open Field Coursed before, they find it great fun. 

Unfortunately, here in California, this sport recently came under fire.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow that dog ran down and killed a small deer, what breeding, what training, and filmed by some pathetic tool (badly filmed). Was this humane in the interests of land management or perhaps cheap entertainment.

Looking at the filming it looked like an illegal act, it's illegal to hunt with dogs in many countries, even Hitler banned it in 1937. May be we have some betting or why restrict it to deer and rabbits, I sure there is dog fighting footage out there, at least thats a fair fight! Very disapointed a forum of this calibre allows such cr*p to be viewed. Hunting and land management are man's responsibilty to nature, killing animals as sport for your dog and friends is not.

Mark


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I didn't watch the videos, as I am on dial up and I don't watch videos of much of anything.  A deer? Is that what a Rheem is? Ick... I don't think I'd want to watch that, or know my dogs did that. Just me. And if these videos show dogs tearing up game, rabbit or deer or otherwise, I agree, it is in very poor taste to film.

While my dogs enjoy the pursuit of a Jack now and again, they never catch one. They're too slow and old, it's just fun to watch the chase. They DO chase them off our property, for which I am very grateful. But I don't think I could stomach watching my dogs kill a rabbit, either.

I was under the assumption the game always got away...Ick- I think I'll stick to lure coursing for plastic bags, if I ever elect to revisit what their breeder did before placing them with me! I don't care if my dogs tear up plastic bags!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Mark Horne said:


> Wow that dog ran down and killed a small deer, what breeding, what training, and filmed by some pathetic tool (badly filmed). Was this humane in the interests of land management or perhaps cheap entertainment.
> 
> Looking at the filming it looked like an illegal act, it's illegal to hunt with dogs in many countries, even Hitler banned it in 1937. May be we have some betting or why restrict it to deer and rabbits, I sure there is dog fighting footage out there, at least thats a fair fight! Very disapointed a forum of this calibre allows such cr*p to be viewed. Hunting and land management are man's responsibilty to nature, killing animals as sport for your dog and friends is not.
> 
> Mark


I am not real familiar with this breed but it is my understanding that their job was to hunt for their masters.

Do you honestly believe that in the country where some of these were filmed that LAnd Management is a priority? These people most likely ate the rabbit and or fed it to the dogs. I grew up on a farm. People kill animals to eat all the time and it isn't pretty.

Hey Mark just currious how do you pick your breeding stock from working dogs? Most working dog breeders test their stock- in order to keep the working lines true. It has nothing to do with killing the bunny and everything to do with testing. It "is" entertaining to see your dog do well- sorry that you feel like protecting the bunny.

With all the murder and mayhem going on all over the world I can't understand why anyone would worry about this. 

I find nothing wrong with the videos, infact I liked seeing the dogs in action. I wish to hell some one would shut down PETA/HSUS so we can feel safe testing our dogs. What is going to be next- making my dog bark at the bad guy hurts his feelings...... because he is stressed out!


----------



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

Mark, judging by your ignorant comments it is clear you know nothing about the Saluki breed and its origins  This has nothing to do with sport. Lure coursing is sport. Live coursing in England was/is mostly sport. Live coursing in Eastern Europe (where this was filmed) is *rarely* sport. Most often this is how the owners of the Saluki feed themselves and their family. Oddly enough the average human can not run down a rabbit or a deer like the Saluki does so effortlessly. Therefore if the human wishes to eat they are best off to be aided by dogs (especially considering they might not have any guns).

Interesting fact: Back in the day (though you can still find it happening today too) Saluki would actually hunt with the help of a raptor (predatory bird). The raptor would be sent to fly up high in the sky to hunt. The Saluki would run below the bird until the bird lead it to some game. Then the Saluki would run down and cath/kill the prey and the human would cook it for himself and the family and the scraps would go to the dog and the bird. Without this relationship man would not be so succesful at living in the harsh conditions of Eastern Europe.

So before anybody jumps on their high horses and preaches how cruel and barbaric this is, maybe they should take that time they would be using for ranting and do a bit of research instead so they can at least be educated about what they are trying to say  Oh ya and perhaps during that research they should take a quick internet trip to look into how the beef/chicken/pork/meat they just had for supper went from being a living breathing animal, to their dinner. In some cases that process is a lot crueler than an animal being killed by a dog. Just something to think about...

Julie, here here on the riddance of PITA/HSUS!!!!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Mark Horne said:


> Hunting and land management are man's responsibility to nature


Unfortunately we wouldn't have to bear the burden of such a "responsibility" if we would have just left well enough alone in the first place (vs. nearly eradicating a bunch of major predators and creating imbalance in nature).

Cool videos, Ren, of man being _a part of nature_, rather than _apart from nature._ I see the hunting in these videos as being no different than a hunter taking his labrador out to the field to shoot and retrieve some ducks. IMO, its much more humane to an animal than being kept in confinement buildings, fed crap, shot up with a bunch of antibiotics and then slammed over the head with a hammer before being cut up and packaged.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well Mark, I am going to take it easy on ya today.

Quote:Very disapointed a forum of this calibre allows such cr*p to be viewed. 

Have you seen what we post here????? Have you seen the video of my dog working with the weird porn music my buddy ****er x roomate put on there????

OK. I am sure at oxford all the little bunnies live a grand full life, and you are all vegans right???

Also, pray the the Germans have given up the conquering the world thing. Sounds like your a lot softer than the previous generation. Might get you this time.:lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

When someone (can't remember who, sorry) a while back posted the videos of the hog hunting dogs, everyone was all up in arms about that being cruel. Not sure why this is much different honestly. Why wasn't that okay to show but this is?


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> *When someone (can't remember who, sorry) a while back posted the videos of the hog hunting dogs, everyone was all up in arms about that being cruel. Not sure why this is much different honestly. Why wasn't that okay to show but this is?*


'Cause it was me, they were 'pitbulls', and it seemed too much like animal fighting. This is 'pure' hunting, I guess. :roll:



Andy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That was Woody. I like pork, so I am good with the videos.


----------



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

I believe I remember those videos and I must say I dont understand what the uproar over them was about? Wild boars are dangerous animals that are not native to North America and must be eradicated as the threaten fragile ecosystems. It is dangerous for humans to comfront boars aon their own and it is difficult to locate them not to mention getting close enough for a shot. Dogs are needed for the hunt to be succesful. Its what these dogs were bred and designed to do so whats so bad about it? And how is it any different than a Jack Russel Terrier erradicating the rats from a horse stable?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That was Woody. I like pork, so I am good with the videos.



Yep. Had nothing to do with them being pitbulls, had to do with them being shots of gutless bloodsport (i.e., no win BS of a pig in an enclosed area getting brutalized by a dog)....and I thought those pics in question turned out to be from a kennel with a Vick attitude towards life. 

And it's a fine line, so to be on the safe side, I'll lock this thread and yank the links. Forum rule is no blood sport. Mods decide what's blood sport. Dictatorship in action.

And yes, McRibs are great. But not when they've been put through a blender. Trust me, I tried this freshman year.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Yep. Had nothing to do with them being pitbulls, had to do with them being shots of gutless bloodsport (i.e., no win BS of a pig in an enclosed area getting brutalized by a dog)....and I thought those pics in question turned out to be from a kennel with a Vick attitude towards life.
> 
> And it's a fine line, so to be on the safe side, I'll lock this thread and yank the links. Forum rule is no blood sport. Mods decide what's blood sport. Dictatorship in action.
> 
> And yes, McRibs are great. But not when they've been put through a blender. Trust me, I tried this freshman year.


In case anyone thinks otherwise, Woody just happened to beat several mods who were headed over to dump this thread. Thanks, Woody.


----------

